# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Βαθμοί Μελών

## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Οι βαθμοί των μελών μας πλέον είναι οι ακόλουθοι :
1. Tζόβενο 1 δημοσίευση
2. Ναύτης 100 δημοσιεύσεις
3. Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος 200 δημοσιεύσεις
4. Ανθυποπλοίαρχος 500 δημοσιεύσεις
5. Υποπλοίαρχος 1000 δημοσιεύσεις

----------


## Azzos

> Οι βαθμοί των μελών μας πλέον είναι οι ακόλουθοι :
> 1. Tζόβενο 1 δημοσίευση
> 2. Ναύτης 100 δημοσιεύσεις
> 3. Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος 200 δημοσιεύσεις
> 4. Ανθυποπλοίαρχος 500 δημοσιεύσεις
> 5. Υποπλοίαρχος 1000 δημοσιεύσεις


 
Afth h ba8mologeia einai mono gia atoma koubertas.....ti ginete kai gia thn mhxanh??
APAITOYME isi metaxirisi.....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Afth h ba8mologeia einai mono gia atoma koubertas.....ti ginete kai gia thn mhxanh??
> APAITOYME isi metaxirisi.....


καλημέρα για βοήθησε μας λίγο ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι αυτό που είχαμε πει παλιότερα αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει από το πρόγραμμα...



> Αν είναι καλό παιδί και έχει και κανένα "βύσμα" παίρνει προαγωγή, σημείωμα από Βουλευτή βοηθά
> 
> Όχι αυτά αλλού! Στο Naytilia.gr οι βαθμοί δίνονται με απόλυτα αξιοκρατικό τρόπο. Ανάλογα με τη Θαλάσσια Υπηρεσία σε ποντοπόρα, ακτοπλοϊκά, ιστιοπλοϊκά και κάθε είδους πλεούμενα μέσα στο Naytilia.gr! 
> H Θαλάσσια Υπηρεσία αποδεικνύεται με τις δημοσιεύσεις (απαντήσεις) του κάθε μέλους, λεπτομέρειες στη σχετική ανακοίνωση.


(ΑΥΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ)




> Συγχαρητήρια μια και "έγραψες" αρκετή θαλάσσια υπηρεσία για να πάρεις την "προαγωγή". Να σε δω τι θα κάνεις στη γέφυρα
> Ίσως θα έπρεπε σε αυτούς που είναι της μηχανής να δίνει το φόρουμ βαθμούς "Γ' Μηχανικός", "Β' Μηχανικός" κ.ο.κ. αλλά μάλλον δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό από το πρόγραμμα.





> Ελπίζω η υπηρεσία μου να ήταν καλή και γεμάτη, και όχι Πέραμα- Παλούκια μόνο και μόνο για την προαγωγή !
> Η πρόταση σου για βαθμούς αξιωματικών μηχανής θα ήταν καλή φάση, αλλά γίνεται ?





> Λές να εδινα συγχαρητήρια για τέτοια υπηρεσία; Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να δίνει διαφορετικούς "βαθμούς" το πρόγραμμα, οπότε όλοι οι μηχσανικοί θα φοράτε τη φόρμα σας, θα βάζετε και τον φακό στην κωλότσεπη (εκείνους τους κίτρινους φακούς), θα παίρνετε κι ένα κομμάτι στουπί και ...θα ανεβαίνετε στη γέφυρα του Nautilia.gr και αν σας στραβοκοιτάνε οι καπεταναίοι ...μη δίνετε σημασία.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Είναι αυτό που είχαμε πει παλιότερα αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει από το πρόγραμμα...
> (ΑΥΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ)


Ακόμα και τα προγράμματα, με την γέφυρα είναι !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή στα τρία χρόνια (και κάτι) του Nautilia.gr το επίπεδο των συζητήσεων και ο αριθμός των δημοσιέυσεων ανέβηκε θεαματικά. Αποφασίστηκε να ανέβουν τα όρια της απαιτούμενης "θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας" στο φόρουμ για την "προαγωγή" των μελών.

Οι βαθμοί των μελών μας πλέον είναι οι ακόλουθοι :
1.* Πρωτόμπαρκος* καμία δημοσίευση (μόλις "επιβιβάστηκε" και δεν έχει αναλάβει "υπηρεσία" συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ)
2. *Tζόβενο* 10 δημοσίευσεος
3. *Ναύτης* 200 δημοσιεύσεις
4. *Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος* 500 δημοσιεύσεις
5. *Ανθυποπλοίαρχος* 1000 δημοσιεύσεις
6. *Υποπλοίαρχος* 2000 δημοσιεύσεις

Για τους αξιωματικούς μηχανής υπάρχει η σκέψη αν υπάρχουν αρκετοί ενδιαφερόμενοι ώστε να μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ομάδα χρηστών με τίτλο "Πλήρωμα Μηχανοστασίου" να μπαίνει κάποιο διακριτικό πχ μια προπέλα δίπλα από το άβαταρ.

----------

